# Isiah's Got The Recipe To Get Curry In Shape?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Eddy Curry dragged his big body down the floor during a transition play late in the first quarter, and the 6-11, 285-pound center looked spent.
> 
> He could have put his hand up, begging for a rest, and Knicks coach Isiah Thomas might have ignored him. So Curry just kept playing.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-spknix164935529oct16,0,3722023,print.story?coll=ny-sports-print


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Like i said before Isiah will make Curry a better player. 

Isiah will challenge Curry. 

You think Isiah had nothing to do with JO and Miller, Artest, AL and their developement?

I expect to see EC in the all star game this season, and if he doesn't get in he will be snubbed.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> Like i said before Isiah will make Curry a better player.
> 
> Isiah will challenge Curry.
> 
> ...


Good point.
That would quite a run for the Pacers back in 00-03.
Making Curry a better player seems to be a good project for Thomas.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Well if there ain't at least some improvement this year then we might as well forget about it coming ever.

It's now or never Eddy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Well he does look 10 pounds lighter, I'm sure he must've done something over the summer. Let's just hope he keeps working.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

haw haw haw :biggrin: 

You guys ought to know better by now.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

hammer said:


> haw haw haw :biggrin:
> 
> You guys ought to know better by now.



is there a pool of misguided , misinformed posters from the bulls forum that feel the need to troll over here and every day and today you drew the short straw?

just askin'


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

My recipe for Knicks fans for coping? Jamesons Irish Whiskey. Straight up. 18 years old. That oughta soothe your pain this year. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> Like i said before Isiah will make Curry a better player.
> 
> Isiah will challenge Curry.
> 
> ...


That's pretty laughable. Curry will have to put up 25/12 to get into the ASG. Too many good bigmen in the East.

Shaq/Big Ben/Bosh/Dwight/Jamison/Sheed/JO

Doesn't it get old though hearing how Curry has lost so much weight, or so and so has a plan to get Curry into shape every year? And every year its the same ol' story?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> That's pretty laughable. Curry will have to put up 25/12 to get into the ASG. Too many good bigmen in the East.
> 
> Shaq/Big Ben/Bosh/Dwight/Jamison/Sheed/JO
> 
> Doesn't it get old though hearing how Curry has lost so much weight, or so and so has a plan to get Curry into shape every year? And every year its the same ol' story?


More than half of the guys you mentioned are forwards, and are listed on the all-star ballot as such. I could certainly care less about Curry making the All-Star game regardless. I just want some consitency.

And it hasn't gotten old yet... because we've only had Curry for one season! I really didn't pay any attention when he was in Chicago because basketball outside of NY is dead to me. If we continue to see poor results from Eddy and the same recycled optimistic news about himin the offseason, then yes, it may get old. Then again, would any fan want to hear that a player on their team was sitting on his bum drinking 40's and housing cases of donuts every day? Um, no.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> That's pretty laughable. *Curry will have to put up 25/12 to get into the ASG.* Too many good bigmen in the East.
> 
> Shaq/Big Ben/Bosh/Dwight/Jamison/Sheed/JO
> 
> Doesn't it get old though hearing how Curry has lost so much weight, or so and so has a plan to get Curry into shape every year? And every year its the same ol' story?


LOL nobody puts up 25 and 12 anymore.

If Curry is putting up 18 to 19 pts + like 8 rebounds and shooting 56%, and the Knicks are winning its going to be hard keeping him out of the game.

Jamison is small forward by the way.

If you look at your list only Shaq and Curry are real centers.

That's pretty laughable


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> That's pretty laughable. Curry will have to put up 25/12 to get into the ASG. Too many good bigmen in the East.
> 
> Shaq/Big Ben/Bosh/Dwight/Jamison/Sheed/JO
> 
> Doesn't it get old though hearing how Curry has lost so much weight, or so and so has a plan to get Curry into shape every year? And every year its the same ol' story?


25/12 huh?

who out of that group will avg. 25/12?

my guess is zero.

more importantly how many of those guys are even centers?

is ben the center or pj in chicago ? both started for their team at center last year but Brown is listed 2 inches taller ,

sheed, jamison, bosh are 4's

is howard the center or the bigger better shotblocking milicic?

shaq is fading, he might avg. 18 and 8 after a 20.1 and 9.2 year.

curry can equal 18 and 8 

jermaine o'neal is often too hurt to warrant all star consideration...last year he avg. the best of the group of actual centers in the east 20.1 and 9.3.even though last year he accomplished this at power forward.

the east usually takes 3 centers who else is there really stop curry ...a fading Big Z, Milicic.

the fact is its a real possibility he makes the all star team if he gets the minutes , i think this year he does. it doesn't make him a lock by any means but to say its laughable because of mostly power forwards is ignorant to say the least.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> LOL nobody puts up 25 and 12 anymore.
> 
> If Curry is putting up 18 to 19 pts + like 8 rebounds and shooting 56%, and the Knicks are winning its going to be hard keeping him out of the game.
> 
> ...


Jamison plays PF for Washinton and averages 20/10. Ben will play C, JO will play center a lot with Al back. 

They don't pick just centers to play center at the all star game. 

The starter will either be Shaq or Ben, and the backup will be the other one. Then they will fill in the last spot with a PF that has swung to C during the season. Not to mention Sheed will be playing center at times, while McDycess comes in at the 4. 

They don't fill the roster with big men because they aren't as fun to watch as guards. 

Curry won't make the ASG, you can quote that.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> is there a pool of misguided , misinformed posters from the bulls forum that feel the need to troll over here and every day and today you drew the short straw?
> 
> just askin'


No, actually, I'd say that the vast majority of Bulls fans still think this guy will eventually turn out to be a good player. Every preseason, it's the same crap over and over and over again. When are you going to learn that Eddy Curry's work ethic is nonexistant? Probably after he leaves the Knicks, correct?

The only people who are misinformed/misguided are those that expect this guy to eventually turn into an NBA asset. I can tell from your posts in this thread that you MOST DEFINITELY qualify. Try to back some hard-working players for a change, lol. You come across as philosophically-challenged. This is basketball; it ain't rocket science.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

narrator said:


> My recipe for Knicks fans for coping? Jamesons Irish Whiskey. Straight up. 18 years old. That oughta soothe your pain this year. :biggrin:


Well, that's a low blow. :biggrin: 

I know that the Knicks have cornered the market on players who don't care about winning, but that doesn't mean that you have to support that crap. Turn off your television set. Don't show up at games.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

hammer said:


> No, actually, I'd say that the vast majority of Bulls fans still think this guy will eventually turn out to be a good player. Every preseason, it's the same crap over and over and over again. When are you going to learn that Eddy Curry's work ethic is nonexistant? Probably after he leaves the Knicks, correct?
> 
> The only people who are misinformed/misguided are those that expect this guy to eventually turn into an NBA asset. I can tell from your posts in this thread that you MOST DEFINITELY qualify. Try to back some hard-working players for a change, lol. You come across as philosophically-challenged. This is basketball; it ain't rocket science.


i love it when i hear the oh so rational tirades from fans who talk about work ethic but really have no recent evidence at all.

in 2004 pax/skiles were happy with curry's offseason work, they requested him in below 285 he came in at 282.

2005 curry couldn't work out because of doctor's orders .

in 2006 I. Thomas is happy with curry's offseason work.

this really aint rocket science , you come off as fact challenged , until you do better on that front I 'll just consider you a troll , spewing anti-knick rhetoric on a knick board.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> this really aint rocket science , you come off as fact challenged , until you do better on that front I 'll just consider you a troll , spewing anti-knick rhetoric on a knick board.


I am free to post wherever I like. :biggrin: 

So, basically, you don't know too much about Eddy Curry. That is what you're telling me.

It's cool, you're gonna learn one of these days. Some people pick up on things quicker than others, I guess. You don't have to be a genius to see that Eddy Curry is about as lazy as they come, but whatever.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

hammer said:


> I am free to post wherever I like. :biggrin:
> 
> So, basically, you don't know too much about Eddy Curry. That is what you're telling me.
> 
> It's cool, you're gonna learn one of these days. Some people pick up on things quicker than others, I guess. You don't have to be a genius to see that Eddy Curry is about as lazy as they come, but whatever.



really ?

no facts ...what a surprise , just more rhetoric from the hopeful but trolling .

in the future i may decide to inhibit your "free to post wherever I like " stuff by simply editing your posts down to whatever facts you bring or deleting them all together which are baiting in nature ..and since you seem to incapable of making any other kind....well your the genius you can fill in the blanks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

hammer said:


> I am free to post wherever I like. :biggrin:


Don't be so confident, you may be in for a *huge* let down. :devil2:


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> in the future i may decide to inhibit your "free to post wherever I like " stuff by simply editing your posts down to whatever facts you bring or deleting them all together which are baiting in nature ..and since you seem to incapable of making any other kind....well your the genius you can fill in the blanks.


Hey, do what you gotta do. LOL

You want me to provide evidence in regards to Eddy Curry's total lack of motivation? Maybe I'll hit up google and try to find some links.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Don't be so confident, you may be in for a *huge* let down. :devil2:


Y'all are hilarious. Threatening to edit my posts, and what not.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Maybe if Curry was allowed to get officiated like Shaq was before he got to the heat he'd fare better.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

This is the year we all find out about Eddy. He has no excuses and he has a very supporting coach. After this year we will know whether Eddy has really changed or not. People from Chicago have watched Eddy for 5 years and our opinion is based on that. You Knick fans need to have hope that Eddy will make the jump to the big time otherwise you wouldn't be fans. I can't wait for the season to start. We all must keep in mind that eddy has always run hot and cold so don't get too excted about a small stretch of good games or to depressed over a small strech of bad games. And remember even if Eddy doesn't turn the corner, he still is a fairly consistenrt offensive force at a position where there aren't many.


----------

